# Dwarves and Dianoem [SPOILERS]



## sfedi (Feb 21, 2010)

Morrus said:


> The Dwarf stuff and the Dianoem Mk IV all pay off in later adventures.



Could you spoil this a bit more for us, DMs?


----------



## EugeneZ (Feb 21, 2010)

Well, I'd be curious to know if/how it factors into adventures after Mad King's Banquet. As far as Banquet goes, right before the Battle for Gallo's Fend, the PCs may try and assassinate Kelkin, King Steppengard's war wizard. He is also in possession of a Dianoem, which he uses to possess a sphinx and a number of guards (a fact introduced early in Shelter -- there's an area in Dassen where the PCs can spot Kelkin by chance, riding his sphinx). Wrestling the Dianoem away from him and deactivating it gains them the sphinx as an ally. The PCs have an opportunity to learn this skill while still in Seaquen. Dougan Rambousen figures out what it is an experiments on some monkies. The PCs then have to save him and possibly themselves by disarming the dianoem.


----------

